# Pics of my Trains



## thoryamaha919 (Nov 13, 2011)

Im gonna start getting my trains of for the holiday and I figured I would show them off for everyone to look at.

This one was may late fathers favorite. It has been on display ever since he bought this beauty and remains on display in my home.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweet lookin' 4-8-4. What vintage (the model) is that?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ditto on what TJ said.

Is that a Lionel?


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah, it's a Lionel from 1987.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice looking, plus it has memories too.


----------



## kaitlinramey (Nov 3, 2011)

That looks great and vintage. I didn't know Lionel has that looks.


----------

